# hi new gal from Canada



## 18ttc<3bump

heyya every one. i am 18 years old and TTC with my OH of 2 years and 8 months :happydance: we have been together for a real long time. Well i guess illl give the speal about what is going on.. my first m/c was when i was 16 and since then i have had 6 m/c and we are still ttc. we are hoping to get are first sticky bean. this month :happydance: 

looking forward to meeting everyone and getting to talk to every1 :cloud9:


----------



## dizzy65

welcome to bnb :) good luck


----------



## miel

hello and welcome :)


----------



## massacubano

welcome to BnB :)


----------



## tasha41

hellooo... I'm 19 from Canada too :) welcome & good luck with TTC :) there's a lot of really helpful people on here!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Welcome!


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## leeanne

Welcome to BnB!


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump


----------



## TiaSunset

:hi:
Hello and welcome to Baby and Bump
Everyone here is really friendly and helpful so I'm sure you will enjoy posting here

Wishing you the very best of luck for a sticky :bfp:
Keep on trying hun.
:dust: 
Baby dust for you

:hugs:


----------



## Charlotte-j

welcome to baby and bump :)


----------



## emie

hello there and welcome hope you have a happy stay..:hugs:


----------



## misty1234

hellooo... I'm 19 from Canada too welcome & good luck with TTC there's a lot of really helpful people on here!


----------



## AlfieDaisy

Welcome back


----------

